# Soldier in critical condition after car wreck in Long County



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Soldier in critical condition after car wreck in Long County*

By Mike Riddle, Posted: July 2, 2008​
A Fort Stewart soldier is listed in critical condition after he was involved in a wreck last Friday in Long County.
According to information provided by Georgia State Patrol Trooper Jamie Wilson, last Friday morning about 1 a.m., Robert Patrick Jones, 21, was driving his 2005 Pontiac GTO north on Rye Patch Road near the Mary Road intersection.








Jones lost control of his car and veered off the east shoulder of the road, near the curve on Bell Road. The automobile traveled 320 feet off the east shoulder of Rye Patch Road and struck a culvert, propelling the GTO another 66 feet where it hit a second culvert.
The vehicle then became airborne and flew 33 feet where it overturned and landed on its roof in the roadway, facing west.








The Ludowici/Long County Fire Department arrived on the scene and found Jones entrapped in the vehicle. L/LCFD Chief Darrell Balance said workers began to extract the soldier from his car using the Jaws-of-Life.
"He was pinned under the car at where the B-Post on the car is, once we got him out, he was treated and taken to Memorial in Savannah," Ballance said.
Ballance added that the soldier had extensive trauma to his head from the accident.
Once the victim was removed from the automobile, he was air-lifted from the scene by Life Star and taken to Memorial Health University Medical Center, where he arrived at 2:17 a.m.
According to the GSP report, the driver appeared to be under the influence of alcohol. An alcohol and drug blood test was given, and the results still are pending.
According to MHUMC representative, Bryna Gordon, as of Monday at noon, Jones was still listed in critical condition.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Horrific for sure. Another possible DUI tragedy. At least he did not take anyone else out but himself. If you drink please drive your hush-puppy’s…


----------



## Sloop_John_B (Mar 22, 2008)

People who pull moves like this don't deserve GTOs, enough said.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

that is why our insurance rate is so freakin high...I hope he makes it out okay...I'd never wish death on anyone even if they made a mistake or misjudgement.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

holy crap another wrecked goat


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

06brazengto said:


> holy crap another wrecked goat


More and more... Whats the deal with people thinking they are invincible when they drink. Obviously I hope he makes it out okay, but you have to be more responsible. Like PDQ already mentioned, atleast nobody was with him. Its really getting frustrating seeing these poor goats going out 1 by 1 becuase of dumb drivers.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Same thing happened with the classic Muscle cars too, that`s why there aren`t that many left.
Wonder how fast he was doing? You have to be really moving to skid 320' then launch 66' off a culvert, bounce off a second culvert and fly another 33' flipping over too. He must have been really hauling.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Easy to say-don't be stupid and drive after drinking, but reality is scary. Many of us that own muscle cars come from the era of "road trips". Many of us go to weddings and parties and still will drive after a few. I have 2 Masters degrees and certainly contain enough brain power to understand the negative relationship between drinking and driving, but admittingly have fallen to such rationalizations I am sorry to say. 

This may have been his first and last accident, but you have to wonder how many times prior he was just plain lucky. 
We should all count our blessings this holiday weekend and remember that luck eventually runs out.

I pray for our soilder who has fallen under ctitical care. TBI-may never be the same.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I knew I would never be able to drink and not drive, which is exactly why I quit drinking years ago.


----------



## mays_diesel (Jun 27, 2008)

*We will be praying*

Hey Jones I wish you the best of luck, and hope you realize how important life is. God was looking over you and you should be thankful. Life is to short to make stupid mistakes when they can be easily avoided. Take this as a reminder and think before acting. Best wishes, Mays_diesel


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

NJSierra said:


> that is why our insurance rate is so freakin high...I hope he makes it out okay...I'd never wish death on anyone even if they made a mistake or misjudgement.



Unfortunate but true. When I first got my goat my insurance company didn't know what it was. Just a V8 pontiac...Didn't cost anymore to insure than my minivan. That's no longer the case now. They classify it as "High Performance", and that means I pay at least an extra $200 a month!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

$200.00 extra a month??? Do you have a DWI and speeding tickets? I pay alittle over $52.00 for three months on the `65, full boat coverage.


----------



## mojo2004 (Jul 12, 2008)

U guys are dead on,We all have done dumb stuff, and I agree we all should learn from this accident. R.I.P. 05 GTO.


----------



## Dark_Blue (Jul 13, 2008)

What a shame it is to see things like this. I mean, that was a real nice car before the crash. I am deeply hurt to see these photos. Every time I go this site I am reminded by the blood in the pictures of how dangerous these cars can be if not driven responsibly. Deeply Saddened. Hopefully all of us will learn something here.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know what to say i get my goat wednesday the 23 and i am speechless best wishes to you man god was looking over you defiantly


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow i hope he is ok!!


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Brutal wreck.


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

Now I see why my insurace is $600/month for this car, I really hope hes alright but this should show everyone, drinking and driving is one of the worst choices you can make.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

That is not a very nice thing to see. Hope he's ok. Thats why dont drink and drive its not worth it.


----------



## hermdog73 (Jul 17, 2008)

you see alsgto04 thats why you should drive home after you leave my house after you had your few beers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

hermdog i think you meant i shouldn't


----------



## hermdog73 (Jul 17, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> hermdog i think you meant i shouldn't


yeah thats what i meant


----------



## Lance! (Sep 1, 2008)

Colton9182 said:


> Now I see why my insurace is $600/month for this car.


WHAT??? Are you serious? I was thinking about getting one of these, but that's a lot of money....


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

.... I'm paying $110/month ... I dont know where your insurance company got these crazy numbers from. :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> Unfortunate but true. When I first got my goat my insurance company didn't know what it was. Just a V8 pontiac...Didn't cost anymore to insure than my minivan. That's no longer the case now. They classify it as "High Performance", and that means I pay at least an extra $200 a month!


You're age, and driving history dictate your premium. If you have a good driving history you are getting hosed REAL BAD. Shop around. 

Caution, a BIG mistake would be going with minimum coverage outfits like Safe Auto, and Geico promote. People do this thinking they are saving big money but don't think of the consequences of what may happen if they are at fault in a accident where serious property damage, liability coverages come into play or being at fault in an accident with say a very expensive car. Don't be mislead with those types of policies.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey does any know how this soldier is doing i know it said critical conditoin but that's been like a two months ago.


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*is driver ok?*

another goat gone,which is to bad...but is driver ok?


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

This so awful. Poor kid.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I did some searching and it is BAD news
Soldier dies from injuries sustained in wreck (Archives)



> Soldier dies from injuries sustained in wreck
> 
> 
> By Mike Riddle
> ...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn thats really messed up.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

should be a reminder to all of us. R.I.P man.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

*GodSpeed*

My thoughts and prayers are with the troop its a reality check anytime i see a fellow soldier in pain


----------

